
Self-driving cars should be liable for accidents, not the passengers - lumisota
https://arstechnica.co.uk/cars/2017/02/self-driving-car-insurance-liability-uk/
======
oferzelig
tl;dr: The title is enough, no need to read the rest. Also, it's obvious.

